# Walking stick from kale



## mrbadexample (1 May 2012)

Greetings all.  

I have joined the forum to seek some assistance. Since making a pencil box and a couple of slightly wonky tables at school, woodworking has not been a part of my life. You may therefore correctly assume I know nothing. At all.  

A couple of years a go me and a mate had a competition to see who could grow the tallest walking stick kale - a brassica also known as Jersey Kale. Competition over, I now want to make my walking stick from the stem of the plant.

I've had it hanging in the shed to dry out, so now I'm at the finishing stage. Or more accurately the starting stage, as I've not really done much to it except sand it down a bit.

As a new poster I can't yet post pictures, but I'll get some up as soon as I am able.

I have a number of problems I need to overcome to achieve a satisfactory result. I need to fill in the holes in the handle end, which was the rootball when it was growing. I need to fit a ferrule, or failing that a rubber foot on the other end. I'd prefer a ferrule if possible. It also has a soft, spongy area which I need to attend to. Then all I need to know is how to get a good-looking, durable finish. 

I guess that's my first question - is there anything I can apply to the spongy area that will be absorbed and set rock hard, yet be sandable and take a varnish coat (I know, moon on a stick please :roll: ).

I'm 43 now so time's fast running out before I'll need it. :mrgreen: 

Cheers all,
MBE


----------



## Cowboy _Builder (1 May 2012)

"I'm 43 now so time's fast running out before I'll need it".

43...is that all , I have underwear older than you !!!!!


----------



## paulm (1 May 2012)

Sounds like fun MBE !

Soaking the spongy part in superglue may be the way to go, less sure about the holes in the rootball end, depends on size perhaps. Epoxy glue is the other possibility that comes mind,can be mixed with coffee grounds or other things to colour it if necessary (won't seep into the spongy parts though as too thick obviously).

I finish my hazel thumb sticks with yacht varnish, rub down after with wire wool to get rid of the gloss and leave a matt finish, then rub some paste wax over afterwards, gives a good satin type and hardwearing finish.

Post a couple more times and once you are up to three posts I think you should be able to put up some pictures.

Welcome to the forum !

Cheers, Paul


----------



## AndyT (1 May 2012)

For the spongy part, Ronseal make a widely available product sold as Wet Rot Wood Hardener which may fit the bill. (It won't mind if there isn't any rot!)

More info here.

About £6-7.00 for 250ml.


----------



## mrbadexample (1 May 2012)

Cowboy _Builder":3ozbyxf4 said:


> "I'm 43 now so time's fast running out before I'll need it".
> 
> 43...is that all , I have underwear older than you !!!!!



Change it. Seriously, it's time. :lol: 

Anyway, I don't do things very quickly, so it should be just about ready by the time I need it.


----------



## mrbadexample (1 May 2012)

paulm":35tyy1i6 said:


> Post a couple more times and once you are up to three posts I think you should be able to put up some pictures.
> 
> Welcome to the forum !
> 
> Cheers, Paul



Thanks for the welcome. Three posts eh? Well, this should do it then.  

Is there any particular reason I'm posting smilies but I can't see them in the post? Can you see them? I'm likely to upset someone if I post a scathing, sarcastic comment and can't put a smiley face to show I'm joking. :twisted:


----------



## mrbadexample (1 May 2012)

Ok, the smilies are now working. Guess it's the three-post rule thing.

Now then, about those pictures:







I hope that gives a general idea of what I'm working with. I'm hoping to get a useable length of about 3'6", which should be about right for me as I'm 6'3". I like the fact it's not straight - that's the way it grew and it adds character. 8)


----------



## mrbadexample (1 May 2012)

This is a slightly closer look so you can see what the surface is like, hopefully.


----------



## mrbadexample (1 May 2012)

The root end will be the handle. I think it'll work ok just as a round lumpy bit to hold onto, but I think I'll need to fill the holes:











That bit is also quite intricate and very difficult to sand. Any tips to make it look good would be welcomed.


----------



## mrbadexample (1 May 2012)

This is the spongy bit. I hope you can see from the photo what I mean. It's quite easily pressed in with the thumb, so I think it needs strengthening.






@AndyT - There is no rot in it so I don't know if the Ronseal stuff would work. Plus it's such a small area I'd be reluctant to part with that much cash on the offchance - mostly because I'm Yorkshire by gum, and therefore a right miser. :mrgreen: 

Ok, I hope that gives you all an idea of what I've got to contend with. It'd be much easier if I just asked one of you to do it for me, but since I went to all the effort of growing the damn thing, I've come so far I might as well see it through. :lol:


----------



## AndyT (1 May 2012)

mrbadexample":3hkz7vik said:


> @AndyT - There is no rot in it so I don't know if the Ronseal stuff would work. Plus it's such a small area I'd be reluctant to part with that much cash on the offchance - mostly because I'm Yorkshire by gum, and therefore a right miser. :mrgreen:



Just in case - I did mean six or seven quid - not sixty-seven!

I've used it or something similar on windows which just needed patching, not replacing, and it did work. It's probably polyurethane in a lot of solvent. I think you are going to need something like it to fill up the voids and make the whole thing smooth and shiny - but I've not made one and will watch yours with interest.


----------



## paulm (1 May 2012)

Hmmm, sorry to say MBE but that may be one for the shredder :shock: :lol: 

Could spend a lot of time and effort trying to make a silk purse and all that !

Would love to be proved wrong though, so good on you if you decide to have a go  

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 May 2012)

I think you'll find that wood hardener is a type of superglue. (Cyanoacrillate)


----------



## mrbadexample (1 May 2012)

paulm":35f6du9u said:


> Hmmm, sorry to say MBE but that may be one for the shredder :shock: :lol:
> 
> Could spend a lot of time and effort trying to make a silk purse and all that !
> 
> ...



Don't be saying things like that! :shock: 

I only have this one, so I get one shot at it. Whatever I get, I get. That's ok - I'm not expecting the most beautiful creation in the world. I just want to make it look as good as possible. If as good as possible is actually "pretty rough" then I don't really mind. I like a bit of character! :lol:


----------



## mrbadexample (1 May 2012)

AndyT":228rndta said:


> Just in case - I did mean six or seven quid - not sixty-seven!
> 
> I've used it or something similar on windows which just needed patching, not replacing, and it did work. It's probably polyurethane in a lot of solvent. I think you are going to need something like it to fill up the voids and make the whole thing smooth and shiny - but I've not made one and will watch yours with interest.



Yeah, I thought you meant six or seven. That's a lot. :lol: 

I'd rather not shell out for it, but if that's the best way to go then I will. Would you recommend coating the whole thing, as opposed to just the soft bit? I dare say it could do with a bit of reinforcing. 

What order would you do things in? Sand then treat, or treat then sand? Will the Ronseal stuff take a coat of varnish do you think?


Edit: Having had a good look at various wood hardeners, it does seem like it'd be just the job.


----------



## Lons (1 May 2012)

Hi MBE

I thought it was a joke post :lol: I had to look it up to find out - you learn something every day  
There are some excellent youtube vidos on stick making which will help you and some decent small books (Leo Gowan is one).

I haven't made sticks yet but done plenty of reading so just theory from me :roll: It's on my retirement list and I have some decent horn, antler as well as a great hazel as really nice wild rose blanks cut a number of years ago.

Please post plenty of pics. I'm very interested to see how you get on.

Bob


----------



## mrbadexample (1 May 2012)

Lons":1a9gu2jl said:


> Hi MBE
> 
> I thought it was a joke post :lol: I had to look it up to find out - you learn something every day



Great! Been here all of five minutes and I'm teaching... :lol: 

I'll keep you posted. Just a word of warning though; I don't do things especially quickly so it might be a while before we get a result. :wink:


----------



## Lons (1 May 2012)

mrbadexample":63v6sus5 said:


> I don't do things especially quickly so it might be a while before we get a result. :wink:



Erm...  .. I've been seasoning my sticks for at least 15 years :lol: :lol: :lol: 

You will be Speedy Gonzalas compared to that :roll: 

Bob


----------



## mrbadexample (1 May 2012)

Lons":16fbrt0o said:


> Erm...  .. I've been seasoning my sticks for at least 15 years :lol: :lol: :lol:




#-o I knew I was rushing things.


----------



## mrbadexample (1 May 2012)

It was a bit dark when this was taken, but this was my stick growing:


----------



## mrbadexample (18 May 2012)

I am now the owner of some Everbuild Wet Rot Wood Hardener.

Do you think I should treat the stick with it before I proceed any further with the finishing? I have to say, it does look like just the right stuff for the job.


----------



## AndyT (18 May 2012)

I'm really only guessing here but I would brush it on all over, relying on its ability to sink in wherever it's needed and just coat the surface where it's not. That way you have a similar surface on the whole thing. But maybe someone else with experience will know!


----------



## mrbadexample (19 May 2012)

Ok, how about staining? Will this hardener take a stain, or will it prevent me from staining the stick after use? 

Could / should I stain it first?


----------



## mrbadexample (20 May 2012)

Really need a bit more advice please!

I was looking at some Ronseal wood stain this morning. I read on the tin that it's waterproofing as well as a stain. If I use this first, will it stop the wood hardener being taken up by the wood?

I tried a small area with the wood hardener yesterday, at the bottom end that will eventually be cut off. It has left it with a clear, almost varnish-like coat. I don't think it would stain well (but until I buy some I can't test that).

So what do you think? What's the best way of tackling this? (homer)


----------



## AndyT (20 May 2012)

Do you have only the one stick, or is there another one you could experiment on? From what I remember of using the hardener under paint, I think it would make an impervious surface which would not take a stain at all. You might be able to mix a spirit based stain with it, but try it out first.


----------



## mrbadexample (20 May 2012)

Thanks Andy. Sadly, I only have the one. 

The Ronseal stain I was looking at was for exterior use, so I'm going to see if I can find one without the waterproofing properties. If I can get one, I'll stain it first and then use the wood hardener. I can't see it working the other way round. I should at least be able to varnish over the wood hardener, but agree that it will be too impervious to stain.


----------



## heatherw (31 May 2012)

Yes, as a general rule you should stain, put on a coat of finish to bring the colour out (the wood hardener sounds as though it'd do for this stage,) and then treat blemishes and holes to suit the finish, either contrasting (black blemishes might look good in this case....! or gold resin ones, or car filler with stains if you happen to have some lying around) or trying to get them as similar as possible. After that finish as desired.


----------



## Lons (31 May 2012)

mrbadexample":11is7lec said:


> Sadly, I only have the one.



Just cut off a couple of the side shoots to experinent with. "season" them a bit in the microwave (when the other half isn't looking) to dry out a little.
i'd have thought that would give a good indication of likely success or otherwise!

Bob

ps: get on with it man! I'm anxious to see the finished article :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrbadexample (3 Jun 2012)

Lons":2dtm9g0d said:


> mrbadexample":2dtm9g0d said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, I only have the one.
> ...



I have no side shoots! The picture of it growing was from two years ago. 

I'll be ages yet...  

I have decided to sand it as much as possible, before staining it and then applying the wood hardener. I think that's the best way to go.


----------



## mrbadexample (9 Jul 2013)

Lons":1ucn98l6 said:


> mrbadexample":1ucn98l6 said:
> 
> 
> > ps: get on with it man! I'm anxious to see the finished article :lol: :lol: :lol:



Finished! 










Just a smidgin over 14 months - not bad eh? To cut a long story short, I filled in all the holes and sanded it. A lot. Then about a year later I stained it, then applied a coat of the wood hardener (wet rot treatment). It didn't take to the soft spot as well as I'd hoped, but a bit of superglue sorted that out about as well as I could hope for. It's still a bit of a weak spot but should be ok. Finally I trimmed the end off and put a rubber foot on. As long as you don't look _too_ close, it's a passable job. :wink: 

Now all I need is a gammy leg. :lol:


----------



## Lons (9 Jul 2013)

Looks good. Thanks for posting. =D> 

Bob


----------

